# Help, not getting enough protein.



## Rdub9281 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey, I'm a very hard gainer, and I've cleaned up my diet ALOT lately. Started counting calories/protein intake, and thought I was getting a lot of protein and turns out I'm not. I kno shakes and bars r quick and high, but other than that what r some things I should eat that I can eat in decent sized portions, and not have 2 scarf down a dozen eggs 2 get several grams? I am wanting at least 200 grams a day, and I mainly eat chicken, rice, and eggs. But I'm such a small framed guy I just can't eat a ton at one sitting. Eating smaller meals with a ton if calories and protein would b perfect for me. Any tips or personal favorites?


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## sapo59 (Aug 8, 2014)

Get liquid egg whites, Greek yogurt, and some pb2 and make smoothies.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ice cream.  Protein and mega calories.  Natural peanut butter.  If you are a hard gainer ditch the rice for mashed potatoes.  You need to get dirty bro.  Buy a couple of chuck roasts and trim some of the hard fat off and simmer them gently in water with 2 packages of knorr beef boullion for about 10-12 hours. Shredded beef.  I call it beef slop.  In New Orleans they call it Debri.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 8, 2014)

Well u think just a full egg would b better for a guy like me, fat isn't an issue for me and isn't that the only reason ppl don't eat the yolks? And ok will try that!


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok man! And I hate 2 say this, but some ppl have "cheat meals" or days even. If u were me would u stop being so careful and just start eating?! I went to Dairy Queen for the first time in MONTHS the other day, got a 4 piece chicken strip basket, toast, fries, and gravy. 1,030 calories!!!! That is like 5 of my chicken/rice meals! I though it was pretty badass after I was done with it haha life would just b so much easier if I could eat 4 meals like that instead of 8 clean meals haha I think I just need 2 find a happy medium


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 8, 2014)

You actually may not even be a hard gainer man.  if you not eating 200 grams of protein a day.  you body probably just cant do much with what your giving it.  and You still have to be careful with a dirty bulk especially while on gear cause your lipids can get messed up quick.  But Raysd is correct you do need to eat dirtier foods.  Chicken IMHO is one of the hardest proteins to eat a lot of.  Beef is much easier.  And your getting full to fast is bull.  If your full keep eating.  you need to stretch out your stomach to fit more food.  some of the best competitive eaters are not very big.  the below is kobyashi and he is one. if you want more protein from a shake also Use 500 mls of whole milk with your scoop of whey it will add 16 grams to you shake putting mine at 46 grams per shake and at two a day you have 92 grams of protein before you even eat food.


----------



## SFW (Aug 8, 2014)

General tso chicken and white rice, whole milk and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. Pizza with extra cheese and pepperoni followed by a tub of ice cream. I mean the possibilities are endless. Go nuts.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok guys great tips, and I eat a ton of chicken but not much beef, so maybe I will throw some more of that in weekly. And I think I'm still gonna stay away from dirty stuff like fast foods, but when I do occasionally eat there just go crazy! Just not make it an every day thing. And 1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight is a good goal right?


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 9, 2014)

200 divided by 6 = 33.33

A good place to start is breakfast, lunch, dinner with whey protein in between and cottage cheese or Greek yogurt before bed. Try to get 35 grams with each meal for six meals. Bring meals and shakes with you if you're going to be out all day.

Breakfast
Shake
Lunch
Shake
Dinner
Cottage cheese

Add good carbs such as oats, rice, and potatoes to meals 1-5.

Add healthy fats such as olive oil, natural peanut butter, or almonds to each meal.

Use the blender for shakes.

Have fruit with breakfast and fruit with your post workout meal.

Good luck!


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea! And last night I made a kind of home made EPIC protein shake before bed. 42 ounces of whole milk, 2 huge scoops of serious mass( if uve ever seen the scoop i do mean huge), a tbsp of chunky peanut butter, tbsp of vanilla ice cream, and a cup of oats haha drank half before bed and half first thing this morning because had 2 work early so that was my breakfast. All together about 1500
Calories and roughly 90 grams of protein on my count. Thts very helpful and actually tastes pretty goos


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 9, 2014)

Ice cream will do the trick. .


----------



## SFW (Aug 10, 2014)

atta boy.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 10, 2014)

What protein powder do yall recommend for helping meet your protein goal? I know one person said serious mass but I see it's a weight gainer. Anything that's really high in protein like that but doesn't have as many calories?


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 11, 2014)

Prolly just regular whey protein mixed with various things if ur wanting lower calories. I want all of them I can get!


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 12, 2014)

I had several friends when I was playing ball that could seriously eat whatever they wanted and and as much as they wanted and couldn't gain wait. They actual lost weight. I take a huge gulp of air and gain weight! 

Have you ever tried bsn syntha 6.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 12, 2014)

That's me man, but I am getting better. But no I haven't, any good experiences?


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just looked into it, and ud have 2 ask other ppl or read reviews on that, like I said I want all the calories I can get so I stay away from stuff like that haha


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 12, 2014)

Cashews, milk, cottage cheese and almonds


----------



## SheriV (Aug 12, 2014)

I could eat a cpl of lbs of cashews easily....

luckily everything I love tastes like shit right now


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 12, 2014)

See that's wut sux, not really a picky eater, but don't like any kind of nut, or cottage cheese lol I'm a meat and potatoes kinda guy lol 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 12, 2014)

Cottage cheese is great.  You can put salt and pepper on it.  Eat it with fruit.  Even put some stevia in there and some lemon juice and dip graham crackers in there like a cheesecake dip.  I think you are a picky eater bottom line.  Meat and potatos people are the pickiest eaters in the world.  Troo story.

I'm a chicken and corn tortilla type of guy.  Rice and beans optional but just give me my salsa bar.  I drink salsa verde like soup and shit whole jalepenos in the morning.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hahaha nice. And I kind am so that isn't far from the truth. And I'm getting better at eating more and better. Every day gets easier but seems like u have ur off days when u just don't have the appetite u do other days.


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 13, 2014)

When I was in about 4th grade I went to a friends house after school to be supervised.  When it came time for dinner they put a big bowl of Broccoli Mac n Cheese on the table.  I was 9 years old sitting there like WTF is this shit.  I was looking around you know looking in the kitchen for the meat roast and those disgusting mixed vegetables with the dry ass lima beans that your parents shoved down your throat.  Nothin.  That was so foreign to me that would have never happened in my Dad's house. EVER!!! There would have been hell to pay.  I think I spite M&P cause I spite all those dry ass meatloafs and rump roasts.  I mean I should have slapped my Mom and glued a meat thermometer to her hand on principle alone.  Fucking dry ass pork chops sucking the life out of my body they are so dry.  My dad gets a slap for that one.  Damn fucking door stop pork chop.  

Anyway it's one of my earliest food memories.  Meat and potatos is great.  I just look at food now as protein, carbs, fat, and fiber really.  I still hate lima beans though.  Ugh.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 13, 2014)

Haha I kno wut u mean man. I started looking at nutritional values on EVERYTHING. Just had no clue wut a science it is 2 get ur body where u want it. Thought u went 2 the gym worked hard and that was it. The gym is so much easier than the kitchen. Some ppl still might struggle 2 work out or push them selves, but I have no problem doing that, I enjoy it. Just hard 2 change ur diet dramatically.


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## blergs. (Aug 13, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> Hey, I'm a very hard gainer, and I've cleaned up my diet ALOT lately. Started counting calories/protein intake, and thought I was getting a lot of protein and turns out I'm not. I kno shakes and bars r quick and high, but other than that what r some things I should eat that I can eat in decent sized portions, and not have 2 scarf down a dozen eggs 2 get several grams? I am wanting at least 200 grams a day, and I mainly eat chicken, rice, and eggs. But I'm such a small framed guy I just can't eat a ton at one sitting. Eating smaller meals with a ton if calories and protein would b perfect for me. Any tips or personal favorites?
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


I dont even eat meat and i get it in. lots of nuts and veggies man, and add in 3- 4 shakes with or between meals is what I rec, and lots of healthy fats , like addd oliv oil to everything you can.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok, thanks guys! 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Smokedoa (Aug 13, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Ice cream.  Protein and mega calories.  Natural peanut butter.  If you are a hard gainer ditch the rice for mashed potatoes.  You need to get dirty bro.  Buy a couple of chuck roasts and trim some of the hard fat off and simmer them gently in water with 2 packages of knorr beef boullion for about 10-12 hours. Shredded beef.  I call it beef slop.  In New Orleans they call it Debri.


I like that idea bro


----------

